# 12 week old Poodle-Bichon shedding. Normal?



## Kkg210 (Oct 28, 2020)

Our sweet girl has been to the vet and checked out perfectly healthy. The vet couldn’t give a definitive answer if her shedding was normal. So I am here to ask you guys! Is shedding at 12 weeks normal? Both the Bichon and The Poodle are suppose to be low to no shedding and I’ve heard the puppy coat shouldn’t start transitioning until more like 6 months. Any insight would be so appreciated!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a poppet! Is that the amount of hair that came out in a single brush stroke, or after brushing her all over? All dogs lose some hair; poodle hair is like human hair in that it continues to grow, but like us they do lose a little, which then tends to stay tangled in the coat. Regular brushing clears them out, and ensures they don't turn into dangerous mats. If that amount of hair is from a thorough grooming it looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## Kkg210 (Oct 28, 2020)

This was the amount that came out after brushing her all over. Thank you for your insight. I really appreciate it. 🙏


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a cute girl. 

The hair in the brush looks reasonable to me for a non-shedding breed (think of the hair that accumulates in your own brush). The hair on your clothing does not. But that doesn't necessarily mean she has a health issue... Is it possible there's another breed mixed in there?


----------



## Kkg210 (Oct 28, 2020)

Good question. I certainly paid top dollar for a full Bichon-Poodle mix, but now I’m questioning if this is what we actually got. I consulted a groomer and she agreed the hair on the shirt is NOT normal at this age as well. Thank you so much for your insight 🙏


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sadly, some of the most unscrupulous breeders charge the highest prices. 

Regardless of her origins, your little girl is a gorgeous puppy and I'm sure you are already very much in love. But if you want to know for sure, genetic tests are easy and reasonably priced. I've used both Embark and Wisdom Panel on my dogs, and while both were good, Embark was much more detailed.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's on par with how much Basil hair is on my pair of cotton jogger pants. _shrug_


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> That's on par with how much Basil hair is on my pair of cotton jogger pants. _shrug_


Maybe I've forgotten the joys of puppy fluff.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My guess is thats just puppy fluff. Poodles and bischon both lose hair though I would not call it shedding like that of another breed. Our boer you could just run your hand over and see hair come up, with he poodle you need to actually brush and then you will get hair. Just like when you brush your hair, you will see it in your brush or comb. I wouldn't think that is unusual at all.


----------



## Willowgirl (Jan 28, 2020)

Your puppy is so adorable!!! I'm not an expert but i can tell you my poodle has never shed on clothing or furniture. She's 13 months old so maybe she will later. When i brush and comb her hair some hair comes out as it does when i brush my own hair.


----------



## Fwayiam (Jan 22, 2020)

I think that's a normal amount to come out after a brush all over. My Lili is now a little over a year and now is loosing a lot more. We do keep her hair quite long though.


----------



## Bailey the Poochon (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me messaging you but I came across your post from last year regarding your little bichon-poodle mix shedding on clothes. My poochon puppy is 13 weeks and is now doing the same and although vet assured me it's normal, I choose this breed as it was low/non shedding. Can you tell me if your puppy still sheds now? Or can you shed any light on what I should expect? My Bailey is nearly identical to your puppy. I have added a photo. Thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bailey the Poochon said:


> Hi, I hope you don't mind me messaging you but I came across your post from last year regarding your little bichon-poodle mix shedding on clothes. My poochon puppy is 13 weeks and is now doing the same and although vet assured me it's normal, I choose this breed as it was low/non shedding. Can you tell me if your puppy still sheds now? Or can you shed any light on what I should expect? My Bailey is nearly identical to your puppy. I have added a photo. Thank you.


Hi there! Did you mean to post this publicly? If not, let me know and I can delete it for you.

To send a message privately, click on the member’s name and hit the “Message” button. Note that you need to make a public contribution to the forum before the software will permit private messaging. This is an anti-spam feature. Here’s a great place to introduce yourself and your pup: Member Introductions

Welcome to you and your Bailey.


----------



## Bailey the Poochon (Nov 14, 2021)

I posted it privately but the user hadn't been active one 11months so reposted it publicly if that's OK. Thanks


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bailey the Poochon said:


> I posted it privately but the user hadn't been active one 11months so reposted it publicly if that's OK. Thanks


Totally okay. Just wanted to be sure that was your intention. 

Something to keep in mind is that there are no breed standards for mutts. So anything goes, really. This applies to coat type, size, temperament, etc. It can all be a surprise, which I think is why some people gravitate to mixed breeds over purebred dogs. They like their uniqueness.

With “designer mixes” like doodles, it’s not uncommon for DNA tests to reveal a third or fourth breed made its way in at some point. Maybe even more.

My old girl Gracie was sold to me as half poodle, half dachshund. In her senior years, I did a Wisdom Panel, and it turned out she was half poodle, a quarter dachshund, and the remaining quarter was too many breeds for the test to accurately identify. Lol. 100% mutt, and of course I loved her no matter what.


----------



## Bailey the Poochon (Nov 14, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Totally okay. Just wanted to be sure that was your intention.
> 
> Something to keep in mind is that there are no breed standards for mutts. So anything goes, really. This applies to coat type, size, temperament, etc. It can all be a surprise, which I think is why some people gravitate to mixed breeds over purebred dogs. They like their uniqueness.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I just sent away the wisdom panel yesterday. Unfortunately purebreeds are beyong expensive at the minute so a poodle mix was our alternative. I suppose we just need to wait and see what the wisdom panel tells us


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bailey the Poochon said:


> Thank you. I just sent away the wisdom panel yesterday. Unfortunately purebreeds are beyong expensive at the minute so a poodle mix was our alternative. I suppose we just need to wait and see what the wisdom panel tells us


That’s interesting. Here, poodle mixes tend to have some of the highest price tags.

Let us know what the Wisdom Panel says.  And in the meantime, hope you find some interesting stuff here to help you through the puppy days.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Bailey the Poochon said:


> Thank you. I just sent away the wisdom panel yesterday. Unfortunately purebreeds are beyong expensive at the minute so a poodle mix was our alternative. I suppose we just need to wait and see what the wisdom panel tells us


Welcome to the forum! Bailey is very cute, no matter what she is! Feel free to start your own post for additional thoughts or questions.


----------



## Bailey the Poochon (Nov 14, 2021)

Honestly he has been a dote so far. 13 weeks so maybe this is the calm before the storm. Poodle mix around 1k here, pure breed poodle around 3k so a big difference. Will let you know what wisdom says. I did use a pin brush today when brushing him instead of the slicker and a lot less hair on our clothes so I'm wondering was I using the slicker too roughly and breaking or pulling his hair out. I hope thats the case. Thanks again.


----------

